
Uber's Arbitration Policy Comes Back to Bite It in the Ass - asciident
https://gizmodo.com/ubers-arbitration-policy-comes-back-to-bite-it-in-the-a-1830892372
======
fredsanford
I love the smell of poetic justice in the morning!

